# My Tivo Edge is not keeping up with Broadcast show updates. Why?



## waterandland (Mar 2, 2020)

My new Tivo Edge 4 tuner OTA is not keeping up with broadcast show updates. Why is this? How do I fix this? Its properly hooked up to the internet.


----------



## mllacey (Jan 11, 2005)

Im having the same issue. 

Yesterday I was trying to get the guide to update the changes seen on my bolt for the commercial free broadcast of Black Panther, but it refused to update with guide with the Black Panther listing on ABC that I saw on my Bolt Tivo.


----------



## waterandland (Mar 2, 2020)

mllacey said:


> Im having the same issue.
> 
> Yesterday I was trying to get the guide to update the changes seen on my bolt for the commercial free broadcast of Black Panther, but it refused to update with guide with the Black Panther listing on ABC that I saw on my Bolt Tivo.[/QUO
> 
> I had the same exact issue last night.


----------

